# BBB Cassette?



## kmc (Oct 16, 2002)

Anyone ever used a campy-compatible BBB cassette? Looking for other gearing options for my 10 speed drivetrain and the BBB cassette has it.

Any input would be appreciated!

Thanks!


----------



## mj3200 (Apr 18, 2008)

A friend of mine got one for his 9 speed Ultegra and it shifted perfectly on that system.


----------

